# Best Jetter For Restaurant Maintenance



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

I have a Restaurant who wants to do a "flush" as a routine maintenance before they have any problems. Does anyone have an suggestions on what Jetter they like best for indoors? How about the main line? I did a search and just came up with good nozzles for root removal. This would obviously be about washing out grease before it build up to much.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

never used a "hot box" but jetting with a burner system to clear greasy lines of a restaurant is SOP.
Bon Chance.
http://www.mytana.com/catalog/?m=product_detail&p=41&c=22

http://www.amazingmachinery.com/jetter-hot-pressure-washer-products.html


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd make sure that it had enough Cajones to run a chain flail nozzle...
That's what I use on grease lines...


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks guys. Those are some cool machines Cajun. Low GPM, but that hour water will work wonder for the grease on maintenance I bet. Gonna have to track down that nozzle and get its specs Redwood thanks.


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Anyone know if these are any good?

http://www.hotjetusa.com


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Well when it comes to hot jets wouldn't you wonder where that melted grease is going to land? 

That's why I like the chain flail nozzles...
The small pieces of hard grease float away...:thumbup:


----------



## Gryphon Plumber (Jun 3, 2012)

Redwood said:


> Well when it comes to hot jets wouldn't you wonder where that melted grease is going to land?  That's why I like the chain flail nozzles... The small pieces of hard grease float away...:thumbup:


How many GPM is the Jetter you use with that nozzle?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Gryphon Plumber said:


> How many GPM is the Jetter you use with that nozzle?


We're running a US Jetting 4018...

The smaller Root Rats will go as low as 4gpm 3,000psi...
It just goes a little slower...


----------

